# Cecopexy/typhlopexy



## nswope (Aug 13, 2010)

Can anyone shed some light on this procedure? I have even googled it and I need to know how to code this procedure. Our local trauma surgeon is billing for this procedure along with a bowel resection/appendectomy. Please put your thinking caps on and help me out.


----------



## Grintwig (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw 49900 which doesn't seem exactly right to me because of the reasoning given in the code...unless you consider the need to anchor the cecum as a sort of dehiscence. MAybe the experts will have more of an opinion on the viability of that code choice.
Without an expert's opinion I gues I would have to go with 49999.


----------



## nswope (Aug 16, 2010)

I found Proctopexy in the 45500 series that may work also. Thanks for your reply. I will post an answer as soon as I get it figured out.


----------

